# Who sells



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am starting to prepare for the Field World Championships 2008 in Namibia. I need to get proper field arrows. I learnt a nice lesson during the Greenhiel Field earlier in Gauteng. 3-D arrows dont work in serious wind. I am interested in the Carbon Express Nano XR arrows. Does anybody know who stocks them.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

PM Spatan he might be able to help.


----------



## Reinier (Oct 15, 2007)

*Carbon express arrows*

Hi Bushkey,you can buy cabon express arrows from Potshot Archery in Randburg, contact Jaco on 083-271-5991 or (011)791-0475.I'm sure he can assist. Reinier


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

Why Carbon Express Nano?
Speak to Nico Benade and Corne Mitchell. They both shot the Nanos, and they changed within weeks back to Easton. Same with Werner Bonthuis. Nico and Werner are both great field Archers. Seppie won the Field Nats with Easton Protours, and the wind was pumping. He shot over 540 in that wind. Insane!
Navigator with 100gr points, you wont go wrong. They are selling under R200 per arrow if I am not mistaken. The Nanos are selling over R200 per arrow, for an only Carbon shaft. 
Magnum Archery - 016 976 3394(cobus) or 082 900 5598(seppie)
The best guys to talk to regarding arrows, spine and point weight is either Seppie or Wesley Gates. Even if you want to buy Nanos, give one of them a call, they will give you honest advice, and the right advice.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hungry Lion said:


> Why Carbon Express Nano?
> Speak to Nico Benade and Corne Mitchell. They both shot the Nanos, and they changed within weeks back to Easton. Same with Werner Bonthuis. Nico and Werner are both great field Archers. Seppie won the Field Nats with Easton Protours, and the wind was pumping. He shot over 540 in that wind. Insane!
> Navigator with 100gr points, you wont go wrong. They are selling under R200 per arrow if I am not mistaken. The Nanos are selling over R200 per arrow, for an only Carbon shaft.
> Magnum Archery - 016 976 3394(cobus) or 082 900 5598(seppie)
> The best guys to talk to regarding arrows, spine and point weight is either Seppie or Wesley Gates. Even if you want to buy Nanos, give one of them a call, they will give you honest advice, and the right advice.


I haven't made up my mind yet. I have a quote from Archery Warehouse for Easton Navigators on my table and are waiting for Redge to also get back to me. The Navigators was my first choice. But like every thing archery, when I asked about the Navigators, I got the same result about them from other archers like I got from you about the NanoXr. This is al very confusing because other archers also won tournaments with them. I am comparing price and reading up about them.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Bossie,

Watter pyle gebruik jy op die oomblik?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Hi Bossie,
> 
> Watter pyle gebruik jy op die oomblik?


Hi Craig. Vir 3-D GoldTip Ultralight 400's. Hulle het obviously sommer ook my Field pyle geword, maar is nie idiaal daar voor nie, veral as 'n mens in sterk wind skiet. Hulle is 'n bietjie aan die ligte kant en hul totale profiel is 'n bietjie groot. Werk nice vir 3-D's want hulle is nie te baie duur as jy een weg skiet nie. Indoor skiet ek GT se Series22 want hulle is lekker dik en gee my die groter lyn sny geleentheid. Ek jag met GT se Expedition Hunter7595.

Volgende jaar wil ek Easton se FatBoys vir Indoor gebruik en hul Full Metal Jackets vir jag. Niks is nog finaal nie ek doen maar nog navorsing.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Yes the Nanos are very nice arrows....*



Bushkey said:


> I am starting to prepare for the Field World Championships 2008 in Namibia. I need to get proper field arrows. I learnt a nice lesson during the Greenhiel Field earlier in Gauteng. 3-D arrows dont work in serious wind. I am interested in the Carbon Express Nano XR arrows. Does anybody know who stocks them.


Hi Bossie,

My partner shoots them and raves about them, they are allittle cheaper than X10's if I am not mistacken and they won the world champs(fita).

They work out to around 3 grand a Doz(complete with wraps and fleched 2" flex fletch vanes).... still quite spendy.

I can pm you Hennie's nommer if you would like to chat to someone that shoots them?

Cheers

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

spatan said:


> Hi Bossie,
> 
> My partner shoots them and raves about them, they are allittle cheaper than X10's if I am not mistacken and they won the world champs(fita).
> 
> ...


Thank you James. I spoke to William Brown about them and he also loves them. A good friend of mine has offered to buy me a set for Christmas and will send them to me. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Swopped Nano's for X10 after just two weeks*

IMO Nano's are ok, but within two weeks after getting mine, I swopped Werner Bonthuys for his protours. The Protours are awesome, within a month I got so much confidence, the arrow lands where it goes off every time and I equalled my PB Fita score. To me, there is not that big a difference in price, especially since prices ought to come down a bit with the strengthening of the Rand.

According to people that went to the World Champs (Fita), where Dietmar "supposedly" used Nano's, rumour is that the arrows he used was unmarked and posibly the next generation Nano, and not the current model.

Buy the best ......

Corné Mitchell


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Thank you James. I spoke to William Brown about them and he also loves them. A good friend of mine has offered to buy me a set for Christmas and will send them to me. Thanks for the info though.


Er small thing...Matatazela= James and Spatan=Lloyd.

Awesome present to get and I agree with cmitch, Wes Gates is the man to talk to about a winners set-up.

Take care Bushkey,

Spatan(Lloyd):cocktail:


----------

